# Boilies oder Mais?



## Robin90 (7. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute!
Also bei mir ist es bald wieder so weit das erste mal lange Karpfenangeln!*freu*
Ich wollte euch mal fragen mit was ihr auf Karpfen im Sommer angelt?
Also ich mach immer eine auf 7 Maiskoerner (Hartmais) und die andere auf 20 schwimmenden Bananenboilie!Bisher hatte ich nur auf den Boilie erfolg (schöne Spiegler)!
Mait dem Mais wollte ich eigentlich mal so ein 100cm Graser fangen!Ich habe gehört das es jetzt schon Boilies mit Maisgeschmack gibt.Was haltet ihr den davon?Ist das besser als Hartmais?

viel Spaß beim Posten


----------



## Tobi F (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Boilies oder Mais?*

zu den maisboilies kann ich dir leider nichts sagen. hatte ich noch nicht, aber mais fische ich im sommer auch sehr häufig, allerdings lasse ich ihn quellen und koche ihn ca. 30 min. dann hat er eine größere lockwirkung. du kannst den mais auch mit flavours kochen, gibt zusätzliches aroma, ist aber nicht erforderlich. ich fische nur 3-5 maiskörner.

mfg 

tobi


----------



## Robin90 (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Boilies oder Mais?*



			
				Tobi F schrieb:
			
		

> zu den maisboilies kann ich dir leider nichts sagen. hatte ich noch nicht, aber mais fische ich im sommer auch sehr häufig, allerdings lasse ich ihn quellen und koche ihn ca. 30 min. dann hat er eine größere lockwirkung. du kannst den mais auch mit flavours kochen, gibt zusätzliches aroma, ist aber nicht erforderlich. ich fische nur 3-5 maiskörner.
> 
> mfg
> 
> tobi


 
Also ich koch den Mais auch ich hab gedacht das ist selbst verständlich!Naja gut egal was soll den bitte flavours?
Ich lass den Mais ja auch ein halben Tag weit weg vom Ufer liegen!Anfüttern tu ich auch mit gekochtem Mais!


----------



## Christian D (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Boilies oder Mais?*

Je länger du den Köder im Wasser lässt, desto mehr Ruhe ist auf deinem Platz. Boilies, wenn weisfischaifkommen zu groß für Mais ist.


Wenn du es auf graser abgesehen hast, dann lass den Mais ordentlich gären. bis zu 1 woche ist auf jeden Fall fördrlich.
Aufgepoppt bringt mehr Bisse!

Ich fange sehr gut auf Erdnuss!


----------



## Pilkman (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Boilies oder Mais?*

Ich benutze hauptsächlich Boilies, aber eine Partikelkette wird auch sehr oft angeboten. Am Tag stören mich Beifänge nicht so sehr und Partikelketten haben schon schöne Fische gebracht. 
Dabei gehe ich aber nicht über 5 gequollene und gekochte Maiskörner hinaus, da längere Partikelketten problematisch in Bezug auf ihr Hakverhalten sein können.


----------



## Tobi F (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Boilies oder Mais?*

so selbstverstädlich ist das mit dem kochen anscheinend nicht, wie ich hier erfahren hab und da du hartmais geschrieben hast, dachte ich du gehörst zu der fraktion, die nicht kocht .

zusätzliche flavours haben eine zusätzliche lockwirkung, ob es mehr fängt, keine ahnung, aber wird von vielen gemacht. ist halt wie nen boilie zu dippen, der eine hält es für überflüssig, der andere schwört drauf. muß man einfach mal testen.


----------



## Robin90 (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Boilies oder Mais?*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich benutze hauptsächlich Boilies, aber eine Partikelkette wird auch sehr oft angeboten. Am Tag stören mich Beifänge nicht so sehr und Partikelketten haben schon schöne Fische gebracht.
> Dabei gehe ich aber nicht über 5 gequollene und gekochte Maiskörner hinaus, da längere Partikelketten problematisch in Bezug auf ihr Hakverhalten sein können.


 
Pilkman du hast doch sicher schon sehr viel erfahrungen mit dem Karpfenangeln gemacht oder?Was hältst du den von den Maisboilies sind die besser als richtigen Mais ich wollte es einfachmal im Sommer ausprobieren!Und da habe ich mir gedacht fragst du einfach mal im Board nach!

Schreib bitte deine Meinung zu den Maisboilies auf!


----------



## Christian D (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Boilies oder Mais?*

Maisboilies werden nicht besser fangen als beispielsweise Scopex oder Peanut.
vorausgesetzt es hat in deinem Gewässer noch keinen Dressureffekt gegeben.


----------



## Erik90 (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Boilies oder Mais?*

Hallo,
da wir einmal beim Thema sind, wollte ich fragen welche Boillies ihr im Sommer verwendet???
Welche Geschmacksrichtung??? (Fischig, Fruchtig, Natur (Hanfboillies), Sonstige)
Gruß Erik


----------



## Christian D (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Boilies oder Mais?*

Im Gegensatz zum Winter kannst du in der wärmeren Jahreszeit ruhig ölige Bestandteile verwenden ( Peanut- oder Hanfmix, Fishmixe). Aromen auf alkoholbasis nicht zwingend notwendig, da wärmeres Wasser eine bessere Löslichkeit verursacht.
sehr gut ist Fish Oil aus dem Asia-Laden.


----------



## Erik90 (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Boilies oder Mais?*

Und wie sieht es eigentlich aus mit der Farbe der Boillies???
Sollten sie auffählig sein oder unauffällig???

Schreib mal bitte!!!

Gruß Erik


----------



## darth carper (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Boilies oder Mais?*

Grundsätzlich ist auch Mais ein guter Köder.
Ich mache maximal 3 Körner auf das Haar, weil Maisketten, wie Pilkman schon richtig geschrieben hat problematisch sein können und weil die Karpfen auch nicht 7 Maiskörner als Kette am Gewässergrund vorfinden.
Sehr gut ist auch der Plastikmais oder Krystons Doppelgänger, welche schwimmend sind und mit zwei normalen Maiskörnern den Haken sehr gut ausbalancieren.

Maisboilies?
Was meinst du damit? Normale Boilies die mit (synthetischem) Maisflavour aromatisiert werden oder die Boilies wie die von Sensas, welche einen hohen Anteil an geschrotetem Mais haben?
Normale Boilies mit Maisflavour sind wahrscheinlich genauso gut oder schlecht wie Boilies mit Kirscharoma.
Die meisten Fertigboilies haben einen hohen Anteil an Maismehl im Mix, damit sie günstig herzustellen sind. Da ist dann bei einem Hersteller ein Mix wie der andere und unterscheidet sich nur durch das Aroma. 
Bei den Sensas-Boilies bin ich mir nicht so sicher wie die hergestellt werden. Ich denke das bedingt durch den hohen Anteil an groben Zutaten, viel bindende Substanzen verwendet werden müssen. Ob dieser Boilie dann noch gut verdaulich ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Außerdem halte ich die Boilies für sehr teuer, wenn man bedenkt, daß die aus 65% aus Maisschrot bestehen. Das kann ich bei anderen Anbietern billiger haben.

Im Sommer fische ich meistens Fischmixe, weil diese auf Dauer fangen und daher auch bei langen Futterkampagnen noch Fische fangen. Ich versuche diese Boilies in dem betreffenden Gewässer zu etablieren, so daß ich sie als Kurzzeit- und Langzeitköder einsetzen kann, wenn sich die Fische erstmal an den Köder gewöhnt haben.
Meistens verzichte ich dabei auf hohe Flavourdosierungen und setze auf natürliche Attraktoren, wie z.B. Liquid Liver o.ä.. Ich glaube, daß hohe Flavourdosierungen auf Dauer dem Fangerfolg nicht zuträglich sind.
Will ich dagegen bei kurzen Sitzungen in mir unbekannten Gewässern erfolgreich sein, verwende ich geflavourte Birdfood-Mixe, die eigentlich immer sofort auf die Fische wirken.

Zur Farbe kann ich sagen, daß ich in meinen Boilies keine Farbstoffe verwende. Die Fische finden sie auch so.
Andererseits fangen Köder wie z.B. Fluoro-Pop-Ups auch sehr gut.
Solche farbigen Köder verwende ich aber nur in Verbindung mit einer Schneemann-Montage oder als Single-Hookbait.


----------



## Robin90 (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Boilies oder Mais?*

Füttert ihr eigentlich mit Mais&Boilies an oder nur mit Mais?


Also ich füttere nur mit Mais an ist das schlecht oder sollte ich besser noch ein paar Boiies mit hinterherschmeisen?


----------



## darth carper (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Boilies oder Mais?*

Das kommt darauf an.
Wenn du viele Beifänge vermeiden willst, dann solltest du einen Boilie als Hakenköder und zusätzliche Boilies zum Anfüttern einsetzen.
Wenn die Karpfen auf den Mais reagieren und ihn Fressen, braucht man aber nicht unbedingt Boilies, Mais als Hakenköder wird auch seine Fische fangen.


----------



## Robin90 (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Boilies oder Mais?*

Was haltet ihr den von einem 20mm Bananen Boilie und einen 18mm Anderen?Passt das oder was?


----------



## darth carper (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: Boilies oder Mais?*

Wie meinst du das? Als Doppelköder oder an zwei verschiedenen Ruten?


----------



## Robin90 (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: Boilies oder Mais?*

Ja als Doppelcköder!Wie angelt ihr mit einem Boilie oder mit zwei?


----------



## Merlinrs (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: Boilies oder Mais?*



			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> Grundsätzlich ist auch Mais ein guter Köder.
> Ich mache maximal 3 Körner auf das Haar, weil Maisketten, wie Pilkman schon richtig geschrieben hat problematisch sein können und weil die Karpfen auch nicht 7 Maiskörner als Kette am Gewässergrund vorfinden.



Also Mais dürften die Karpfen im See wohlkaum vorfinden weder einzeln noch als kette. |kopfkrat 
Und 7 Maiskörner stören auch nicht selbst Brassen fängt man noch mit 7 Maiskörnern.

Zu Maisboilies 

Hab ich gute erfahrungen gemacht mit Maisboilies. Wenn ich mit Hartmais gefüttert habe waren sehr schnell Brassen und Satzkarpfen da und von dem Mais blieb nicht viel übrig.Deshalb habe ich es mit Maisboilies probiert. Ich  mache die Maisboilies selber nur Maismehl, Grieß und Eier 
sehr preiswert fängt auch über längere Zeit und die Fänge vielen größer aus.


----------



## Robin90 (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: Boilies oder Mais?*



			
				Merlinrs schrieb:
			
		

> Also Mais dürften die Karpfen im See wohlkaum vorfinden weder einzeln noch als kette. |kopfkrat
> Und 7 Maiskörner stören auch nicht selbst Brassen fängt man noch mit 7 Maiskörnern.
> 
> Zu Maisboilies
> ...


Kannst du mir mal bitte das Rezept geben?


----------



## Erik90 (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: Boilies oder Mais?*

Hat er doch schon gesagt!
Maismehl
Gries
Eier


----------



## Merlinrs (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: Boilies oder Mais?*

Genaue Mengenangaben kann ich nicht machen da ich es Pie mal Daumen mache.Ich merke es beim verarbeiten ob er sich rollen lässt oder nicht.


----------



## darth carper (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Boilies oder Mais?*

@merlinrs

Es geht auch nicht darum ob der Karpfen natürlicherweise Mais am Gewässergrund vorfindet, sondern darum das ein Maiskorn ein kleiner Köder ist.
Wenn ich mit kleinen Ködern füttere verwende ich auch kleine Hakenköder, weil sich die Fische auf die kleinen Köder fixieren und vom größeren Hakenköder eine Scheuchwirkung ausgeht oder aber der Köder wird einfach ignoriert (besonders schön wird dieses, was vorher nur Theorie war, in den Korda DVD's gezeigt).
Sicher wird auch die Maiskette irgendwann genommen, ich bekomme mit Sicherheit mehr Bisse auf 2 oder 3 Maiskörner, als auf eine ganze Kette davon.
Vielleicht solltest du es mal ausprobieren.

Was du als Rezept für Maisboilies bezeichnest sind übrigens die Hauptbestandteile der günstigen Fertigboilies. Von daher fischt jeder, der solche Boilies verwendet mit "Maisboilies", etwas besonderes ist da also nicht dran.

@erik90

Mit dem Doppelköder ist das so eine Sache. Das muß man ausprobieren. In manchen Gewässern laufen große Köder gut, in anderen fängt man mit kleinen Boilies besser.
Sicher wirst du mit dem Doppelköder auch deine Fische fangen, vielleicht läuft ein einzelner 14mm Boilie aber besser.
Wie gesagt: Versuch macht klug.
Wie oben bereits schon gesagt, wenn dein Bananenboilie ein günstiger Fertigboilie sein sollte, hast du schon einen Maisboilie, da brauchst du dir über andere Rezepte keine Gedanken zu machen.
Natürlich ist es günstiger die Boilies selbst herzustellen, weil die genannten Zutaten extrem billig sind.
Auf Dauer kann ich dir die Köder aber nicht empfehlen, weil irgendwann die Fänge darauf stark nachlassen werden.
Wenn dein Gewässer aber noch nicht zu stark mit Boilies befischt worden ist, ist ein einfaches Rezept für den Anfang ausreichend.


----------



## Merlinrs (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Boilies oder Mais?*



			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> @merlinrs
> 
> Es geht auch nicht darum ob der Karpfen natürlicherweise Mais am Gewässergrund vorfindet, sondern darum das ein Maiskorn ein kleiner Köder ist.
> Wenn ich mit kleinen Ködern füttere verwende ich auch kleine Hakenköder, weil sich die Fische auf die kleinen Köder fixieren und vom größeren Hakenköder eine Scheuchwirkung ausgeht oder aber der Köder wird einfach ignoriert (besonders schön wird dieses, was vorher nur Theorie war, in den Korda DVD's gezeigt).
> ...



@darth carper

Sorry es kam halt so rüber als wenn Mais als natürliches Nahrungsmittel  im Wasser vorkäme.

Mit denn 2-3 Maiskörnern würde ich Dir ja im Prinzip recht geben ABER das ist halt in jeden See anders und wie ich beschrieben habe sind bei mir halt recht viele große Brassen, da kannste dir ja auch vorstellen was mit den 2-3 Maiskörnern passiert. Ich will auch gar nicht viele Karpfen fangen lieber weniger
aber dafür größer.

Ach und meine Maisboilies sollten auch gar nichts besonderes sein halt nur preiswert. Aber probiere mal die Fertigboilies die schmecken halt ziemlich Bitter 
durch den Konservierer. Und ob die dann auf die Dauer Fangen bleibt dahingestellt.


----------



## Robin90 (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Boilies oder Mais?*

Was findet ihr denn besser 2x18mm oder 2x20mm?


----------



## Erik90 (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Boilies oder Mais?*

Hallo,
Auf einem Haar?
Ich find das ist egal die 2mm unterschied, was macht das schon!
Oder denk ich da falsch?


----------



## Pilkman (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Boilies oder Mais?*

Ich glaube auch, dass sich das wohl nicht viel nimmt. Ob nun zwei 18er oder zwei 20er am Haar... der Unterschied ist nicht gerade der Hammer. Die Hauptsache ist nur, dass die Haarlänge und der Haken in beiden Fällen auf die Ködergröße abgestimmt sind.


----------



## Robin90 (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Boilies oder Mais?*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube auch, dass sich das wohl nicht viel nimmt. Ob nun zwei 18er oder zwei 20er am Haar... der Unterschied ist nicht gerade der Hammer. Die Hauptsache ist nur, dass die Haarlänge und der Haken in beiden Fällen auf die Ködergröße abgestimmt sind.


Hm ich kann mein Haar verschieben Pilkman wie angelst du?(Boilies)


----------



## ChristophL (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Boilies oder Mais?*

Wenn du ein verstellbares Haar verwendest - welches auchnoch Würfe mit Schmackes aushält ohne sich dabei wieder auf "lang" zu stellen, dann würde mich brennend interessieren wie du das geknotet hast !

Btw: Will man groß fangen: Boilies, will man viel fangen: Mais.

mfg
Christoph


----------



## darth carper (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Boilies oder Mais?*

@Merlinrs

Wenn ich ein Problem mit vielen Brassen habe, verwende ich gar keinen Mais.
Ansonsten ist es egal ob ich 3 oder 7 Maiskörner verwende, weil sich die Brassen sowieso alles inhalieren. 
Außerdem ist es fraglich, ob die Regel "Großer Köder = Großer Fisch" beim Karpfenangeln zutrifft.
Vom Grundsatz gebe ich dir bei Fertigboilies, bezüglich des bitteren Geschmacks, recht.
Das liegt aber vermutlich nicht am Konserviere, weil die eigentlich Geschmacksneutral sind, sondern am billigen überdosierten Flavour und am billigen Sweetner.
Es gibt aber auch Ausnahmen!
Ich halte aber auch nichts von Konservierern, weil ich in meinen Boilies so wenig Chemie wie nötig verwende.

@Erik90

Ich denke auch, daß das egal ist. Die 2mm Unterschied pro Boilie sind vermutlich wirklich egal, wenn solche großen Köder wirklich Vorteile bringen.
Warum willst du denn unbedingt zwei Boilies verwenden?
Möglicherweise fängt auch eine Kombination von einem sinkenden und einem schwimmenden Boilie (Schneemann-Montage) besser.

@Robin90

Mich würde es auch interessieren, welchen Knoten du beim verschiebbaren Haar verwendest, ohne das der sich verschiebt.
Ich verwende lieber ein neues Vorfach, wenn ich eine andere Ködergröße verwende, bevor ich mich auf ein verstellbares Haar verlasse, welches sich beim Wurf unbemerkt verlängert hat. Dann sind nämlich Fehlbisse vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Erik90 (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Boilies oder Mais?*

Hallo,
ich hab da mal sone idee!
Wenn das verstellbare Haar rutschen sollte! Kann man es dann zur sicherheit nicht noch mal mit PVA Schnüre fest knoten? So direkt den PVA Knoten hinter den des Haar.
Ich hoffe ihr wisst wie ich das meine! ich hab aber keine ahnung, noch nie ausprobiert!
Könnte das nicht auch funzen?


----------



## Robin90 (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Boilies oder Mais?*

Hmm so wie ich einen ganz normalen Haken binde!Also ich habe meinen Haken den ich schon fertig gebunden habe ja?Dann nehme ich mir noch etwas von meinem Karpfenvorfach und knote es so auf die Vorfachschnur wie ich einen ganz normalen Haken binde!So dann kann ich das Haar verschieben. Ich ziehe den Knoten noch etwas fest so das es nicht so schnell verrutscht.An meinem Karpfenhaken befestige ich das verschiebbare Haar noch mit einem Posenring!Und das Funst dann sehr gut so kann man einwandfrei den Köder bzw. die Ködergröße deinem Haar anpassen!!!Alles klar?


Erik verwendet übrings auch den Haken!Er hat auch eine DIGIKam wenn er lust hat kann er es ja mal Fotografieren und hier ins Board stellen!!!!!


----------



## darth carper (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Boilies oder Mais?*

Dann hast du aber einen ganz besonderen Knoten.
Bei mir ist der Knoten schon so oft verrutscht, das ich ein verschiebbares Haar nicht mehr verwende.
Wenn ich da erst mit PVA rumfummeln muß, dann kann ich auch gleich ein neues Vorfach anbinden. Verwende einen sog. Quicklink und ein Vorfach mit Schlaufe, dann kannst du die Vorfächer blitzschnell austauschen.


----------



## robertb (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Boilies oder Mais?*

Ein verstellbares Haar lässt sich auch mit einem Stück Silikonschlauch auf dem Hakenbogen realisieren. Bin aber kein Fan von der Methode...


----------



## Robin90 (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Boilies oder Mais?*

Bei mir verrutscht das kein cm!


----------



## GunnySG (29. November 2008)

*AW: Boilies oder Mais?*

Habe im Sommer zum ersten mal fast nur auf Karpfen geangelt. Ok, es ist ein Forellensee in Frankreich und dazu ein Privatsee.
Also, am besten haben bei uns (meiner Frau und mir) die Boilies "Buzzy Bait" Mussel gefangen. 
Aber habe es mit selbstgemachten Frolicboilies versucht.... Nichts. Nächste Saison werde ich es mit Maisboilies versuchen. Maisgrieß mache ich mir selber und dann die Eier rein und Vaniellezucker ect. pp.  
Ansonsten würde ich noch versuchen "Frolicgrieß" dazu zugeben. Omas alte Puderzuckermühle packt es.


----------

